# Kan ej starta från installations-cd:n

## bd

Hej!

Jag har precis laddat ner och bränt Gentoo 1.4rc3-skivan. Den fungerar perfekt på min nya dator 

 *Quote:*   

> P4 2,2Ghz 512MB RAM, geForce 4 Ti, 120 GB HD m.m.

 

men på min gamla dator *Quote:*   

> PII 400Mhz, 192MB RAM, 40 GB HD(100MB Boot;10GB Win XP; 20GB Slackware, 500MB Swap; 10GB RedHat(som ska ersättas med Gentoo))

 stannar allt när det står "Uncompressing Files... Ok, booting the kernel." 

Är det någon som vet vad som behöver göras??

-----------------

>--<(BD)>--<

----------

## Agitator[RoX]

Uh.. Ingen aning..

Testa med en äldre LiveCD?

RC1 eller så?

Jag hade problem med RC2 (APCI var det visst), o kunde inte använda RC3 pga min processor. Så jag använde RC1... Den gick bra.

När allt kommer kring så spelar det ju i stort sett ingen roll vad man använder för skiva.

----------

## snutte

Skillnaden ligger bara i installationen.

Man kan ju boota med en rc1 skiva och använda stagefiler från rc3.

Ännu mindre betydelse har det om man kör från stage1.

----------

## bd

Hej igen!

Nu har jag lyckats installera från en rc1 skiva med rc3-stage3. När jag startar darorn får jag samma fel som med rc3-skivan. Någon som har en smart idé?

/BD

----------

## pocke

Jag tycker att det låter som nåt fel med kärnan. Jag hade liknande problem med min gamla dator (AMD K6:a), dock endast efter installation. Problemet var att jag hade fipplat till det när jag konfigurerade kärnan (make menuconfig). Jag kompilerade om kärnan fyra gånger med olika inställningar och nu fungerar det.

Jag kan ju tänka mig att standardinställningarna man får när man kör make menuconfig är liknande dem på CD:n.

/Patrik

----------

## bd

Nu har jag kompilerat om ett par gånger, fortfarande samma fel, jag vet i och för sig inte riktigt vad jag ska kompilera om men försokte med det som verkade mest troligt. Men eftersom felet kommer innan kerneln startat vet jag inte om felet ligger i kerneln.

Tack!

----------

## Lilltiger

Har jag förstått rätt att grub startas upp och det hänger sig först efter du har valt ditt gentoo och tryckt enter? Och då står det:

Uncompressing Files... Ok, booting the kernel.

Detta betyder troligen att det är något i kernelen som inte stämmer, jag gissar på att du glömt inkludera stöd i kernelen för ditt moderkort/hdkontroller. Ett sätt att testa är att inkludera så gott som alla dessa, du kan även testa att använda en äldre kernel eller den kernel som används utav cd:n. Det finns en länk till den i forumet, men minns tyvär inte var, men en sökning efter den borde ge ett resultat(kolla så det då inte är den nya cd-kernelen eftersom den inte funkade för dig).

Har du redigt otur så kan det vara någon förändring i 2.4 kernelen som din dator inte klarar av, då har du inget annat val än att spela 2.2 kernelen. Jag har faktiskt inte hört att något om detta, men hur mycket har jag hört.. :0)

----------

## bd

Hej!

Jag tror inte att det ligger i kernelen eftersom jag nu lyckats boota från en slackware startdiskett med: 

mount root=/dev/hda1 kernel=/dev/hda1/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda6

Jag får fortfarande samma fel med cd:n och när jag bootar från grub. Men nu har jag massa annan shit som inte funkar så jag börjar tröttna. Jag vill dock fortfarande lösa allt.

Tack för alla svar som kommit (och för de som kommer att komma)

----------

## Agitator[RoX]

Uh.. tja är det rätt hårddisk/partition du säger att boot ligger på i GRUB då?

----------

## bd

Ja!

----------

## Lilltiger

Hmm om du har gjort allt rätt, vilket du säger, så kan det vara en ide att testa LILO istället för Grub.

----------

## bd

 *Lilltiger wrote:*   

> Hmm om du har gjort allt rätt, vilket du säger, så kan det vara en ide att testa LILO istället för Grub.

 

Jag har väl inte sagt att jag gjort allt rätt, men jag har försökt att följa installationsinstruktionerna och vad jag vet så har jag inte gjort något fel. Men man kan aldrig vara säker. 

Hur som helst så ska jag testa lilo och hoppas på att det funkar.

Tack!!

----------

## bd

LILO fungerade ej, det resulterade endast i samma problem. Jag lyckades emmelertid genom att använda vanilla-sources istället för gentoo-sources. 

Tack för alla svar!

----------

## ozt

saxat från http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml#doc_chap15

Warning: For your kernel to function properly, there are several options that you will need to ensure are in the kernel proper -- that is, they should be enabled and not compiled as modules. Be sure to enable "ReiserFS" if you have any ReiserFS partitions; the same goes for "Ext3". If you're using XFS, enable the "SGI XFS filesystem support" option. It's always a good idea to leave ext2 enabled whether you are using it or not. Below are some common options that you will need:

Code listing 15.3: make menuconfig options

Code maturity level options --->

  [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers"

(You need this to enable some of the options below.)

     ...

File systems --->

  <*> Reiserfs support

(Only needed if you are using reiserfs.)

       ... 

  <*> Ext3 journalling file system support

(Only needed if you are using ext3.)

       ...

  [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

(Required for Gentoo Linux.)

       ...

  <*> JFS filesystem support

(Only needed if you are using JFS.)

       ...

  [*] /proc file system support

(Required for Gentoo Linux.)

  [*] /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  [*]   Automatically mount at boot          

(Required for Gentoo Linux.)

  [ ] /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs

(Uncheck this, it is NOT needed.)

       ...

  <*> Second extended fs support

(Only needed if you are using ext2.)

       ...

  <*> XFS filesystem support

(Only needed if you are using XFS.)

----------

## bd

Japp, jag har också läst det, och gjort så!

Hur som helst, det funkar med vanilla, ska testa med gaming snart. 

Åter igen... Tack för alla svar!!

MvH <BD>

----------

